# su erlauben

## Rikyu

Mal eine Frage wo kann ich einstellen das su erlaubt ist ?

Ist wohl bei Gentoo grundsätzlich abgestellt, stört mich aber beim arbeiten.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## tux-fan

Der betreffende User muss auch zur Gruppe wheel gehören.

----------

## Rikyu

arghh stand ja sogar in den FAQs lesen müsste man können.

Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort

----------

